# Reference photos for modeling and weathering



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I often find myself looking for good reference photos for specific things, such as old doors, windows, roof details, etc. So I've decided to put together some pages of photos for modelers to use as reference. 


Doors: 
http://www.raydunakin.com/Site/Doors.html


Windows: 
http://www.raydunakin.com/Site/Windows.html


Roofs: 
http://www.raydunakin.com/Site/Roofs.html


Weathered Wood: 
http://www.raydunakin.com/Site/Wood_Textures.html


Weathered Metal: 
http://www.raydunakin.com/Site/Metal_Textures.html


Sidewalks and Concrete: 
http://www.raydunakin.com/Site/Concrete.html


Steel Drums: 
http://www.raydunakin.com/Site/Steel_Drums.html



These are just a start. Eventually I want to add more photos, and more topics. If you'd like to recommend a topic, just let me know.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Very helpful. Thanks Ray


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I've done a lot more work on this... first of all, I created a Modeler's Resource page to list all the links to specific topics: 

http://www.raydunakin.com/Site/Modelers_Resource.html 

I also added a lot more photos to the existing topics, and added several more topics, including Utilities (electric meters, fuse boxes, etc.); Cooling (swamp coolers, old A/C units, fans); Valves (pipes, fittings and valves); Signs; Windmills, Mailboxes, and Hydrants. 

A couple of these topics don't have very many photos yet, but eventually there will be more. And of course I'll add more pics to all the topics, and new topics, as I get them. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Lake Valley #1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bookmarked!! Thanks, Ray! I've been needing something like this; I'm basically just getting started on my builds, and these will be immensely valuable. Up to now, I've been 'amassing' assets (if you could call 'em that in reality, lol) and now that I'm retired, will be starting to put it all together.


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

Also bookmarked. Thanks!


----------

